# Lauridson's Mid-winter songs



## vivaciouswagnerian (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi everyone. I just purchsed a copy of Morten Lauridsen's Lux Aeterna (LA), and, as for some reason its hard to get. I had to buy it to ship to my house. I haven't received it yet, but I have already sung and deeply studied his O Magnum Mysterium and the first of his Mid-winter songs, Lament for Pasiphe (in fact I'm working on the piano accompaniment as we speak). I was wondering if anyone else was familiar with his work, especially on this CD, and what comments you had on these songs or Lauridsen's work in general.


----------



## Future_teacher (May 1, 2007)

One of my very favorite choral arrangements is Lauridsen's "Dirait On". Our women's chorus sang it two semesters ago. It is sooooo pretty. I don't know Lauridsen's other work. I know there is an SATB recording of "Dirait On" out there somewhere.


----------

